# GRT released on coinbase



## DawnDusk (Dec 18, 2020)

Take a look at The Graph. It's being shilled on /biz/ hard right now, but rightfully so: it was released at an extremely low price (11 cents), and anything under 30 cents for this shit is a steal.









						Graph Docs
					

Get up and running on The Graph. Build your own subgraph to start indexing data from Ethereum and IPFS and make it available for querying over GraphQL.




					thegraph.com
				




That the project has already been in such use before the coin's release alone is a massive positive sign.



			https://twitter.com/coinbase/status/1339724950186438659?s=21
		


Redditors are getting on it hard (yes, I know mentioning reddit elicits groans, but they have a sizable effect):




GRT website








						The Graph
					

The Graph is an indexing protocol for organizing blockchain data and making it easily accessible with GraphQL.




					thegraph.com
				




How to stake with metamask:








						The Graph Staking Guide
					

Learn how to become a Delegator on The Graph by staking your GRT tokens via the Network Beta dApp.




					stakingfac.medium.com
				



/biz/ staking guide: https://boards.4channel.org/biz/thread/25001197



Spoiler: Discord



vtvv7FP


----------



## Alex Poulos (Dec 18, 2020)

Fine, you can never have enough shitcoins.


----------



## crapstream (Dec 18, 2020)

I hold a few shitcoin, LTC, DOGE, ETH and i will never touch Graph because there are too many shitcoin.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cringe OP telling people a shitcoin is a "steal"

disavowed


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Dec 19, 2020)

Oldfaggers used to believe that Litecoin was the original shitcoin, what the hell happened?
Just because Coinbase add it do you think we should buy it?
They will need to come with another strategy if they want the public to buy their scam.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Dec 19, 2020)

I bought at 17 cents when it first got added and 2x'd lol



CrunkLord420 said:


> Cringe OP telling people a shitcoin is a "steal"
> 
> disavowed


theres still time to buy in bro :^)


----------



## DawnDusk (Dec 19, 2020)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Cringe OP telling people a shitcoin is a "steal"
> 
> disavowed


I didn't write a better OP because I was tired.

Based on the scope of the project, market cap, and its utility, it should have never released below 30 cents, and that's being generous. I've already been vindicated on that much, regardless of your cringe.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Dec 19, 2020)

DawnDusk said:


> I didn't write a better OP because I was tired.
> 
> Based on the scope of the project, market cap, and its utility, it should have never released below 30 cents, and that's being generous. I've already been vindicated on that much, regardless of your cringe.


You had a second chance to explain why this shitcoin is the next Bitcoin and you waste everybody's time again, can someone explain what Graph does?
/biz is crazy about Graph, let see how many days this will last.


----------



## DawnDusk (Dec 19, 2020)

hawaianlapulapu said:


> You had a second chance to explain why this shitcoin is the next Bitcoin and you waste everybody's time again, can someone explain what Graph does?
> /biz is crazy about Graph, let see how many days this will last.


You're on /biz/ and still asking to be spoonfed?
https://boards.4channel.org/biz/thread/24952265


Learn to Google in the future, retard.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 20, 2020)

Just FYI, Coinbase has one of those Earn things going right now where they're giving away $3 worth of GRT.  It's 74 cents a pop right now so get your ass on it


----------



## 4inchaverage (Dec 20, 2020)

all you sad faggot nographers could have tripled your money by now


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Dec 20, 2020)

I hate cryptoniggers so goddamn much


----------



## DawnDusk (Dec 21, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Just FYI, Coinbase has one of those Earn things going right now where they're giving away $3 worth of GRT.  It's 74 cents a pop right now so get your ass on it





			https://www.coinbase.com/earn/the-graph/
		

Answer key:

Question: _What information is indexed by The Graph_? Answer: Blockchain data
Question: _What do you earn for delegating GRT to an indexer? _Answer: GRT tokens
Question: _Who identifies high-quality, useful data on the Graph? _Answer: Curators


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> I bought at 17 cents when it first got added and 2x'd lol
> 
> 
> theres still time to buy in bro :^)


I will reply to this thread in a month when GRT (whatever it is) dumps and flatlines forever. Whatever, trade it I don't care, there's money to be made, but why bother when bitcoin is volatile as fuck and gives you access to all the leverage you could ever want?

What altcoin is this? It doesn't matter, because it's what 99% of them look like.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Dec 22, 2020)

CrunkLord420 said:


> but why bother when bitcoin is volatile as fuck and gives you access to all the leverage you could ever want?


because I bought in early and tripled my investment 

and then put that money into bitcoin lol


----------



## Status-6. (Dec 23, 2020)

it's link community approved so i bought a stack of 2500 grt.
During bull season shitcoins will pump anyway and i dont know how high btc will go.. Maybe next year when biden hyperinflates the economy will i go all in on btc.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Dec 24, 2020)

20 more days and the hype will end.
screenshot this


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 24, 2020)

OHNONONONONONO


----------



## Status-6. (Dec 24, 2020)

i  bought another 3000 grt more. lets see whos  right in 3 months


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Dec 24, 2020)

Status-6. said:


> i  bought another 3000 grt more. lets see whos  right in 3 months


not u fag

buy prq


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Status-6. said:


> i  bought another 3000 grt more. lets see whos  right in 3 months


Bruh imagine having a 3 month time horizon on a shitcoin. You're gonna carry that weight


----------



## Status-6. (Dec 25, 2020)

I have another buy order waiting to be filled if it drops to 20 cents,  the amount is another 6000 grt.
i do not deny that i can very well lose it all. i made peace with that. it can tottaly happen however i deem the risk acceptable


----------



## Status-6. (Dec 27, 2020)

Update, i sold it all with a loss of 150 euro of the buy in price. why?  
because link is probably going to go down to 4 dollar and i want some of that. 
i made a bad trade i admit.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 28, 2020)

Status-6. said:


> Update, i sold it all with a loss of 150 euro of the buy in price. why?
> because link is probably going to go down to 4 dollar and i want some of that.
> i made a bad trade i admit.


"Let's see who's right in three months"
sells in less than a week


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 31, 2020)

The only thing that brings me joy in this purposeless universe is watching GRT bleed out


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 7, 2021)

From the Discord server:





oof


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Jan 12, 2021)

GRT made me like 5k last month so I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for it


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jan 18, 2021)

CrunkLord420 said:


> The only thing that brings me joy in this purposeless universe is watching GRT bleed out
> View attachment 1820819


Up to $.60 today. I don't own any of this token at all, but I'm happy that @DawnDusk got some rewards and shilled something that actually took off. I also hope someone took him up on it.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Jan 18, 2021)

I almost regret selling off that same weekend but I put all the proceeds into bitcoin right before it pumped like crazy so it’s a mixed kind of feel. Glad to see the diamond hands are profiting


----------



## DawnDusk (Jan 18, 2021)

Leo Bonhart said:


> Up to $.60 today. I don't own any of this token at all, but I'm happy that @DawnDusk got some rewards and shilled something that actually took off. I also hope someone took him up on it.


I'm honestly not shilling. I got in at 13 cents and posted this thread when it was still in that range because it seemed the most certain coin ever to appreciate beyond 30 cents. I only wanted to let anyone whose radar wasn't onto it to have a chance at getting in.

I've made a stupid amount of money off this coin yet haven't been posting here, mostly because this thread has morphed into an outlet for anger and i-told-you-soing. Some users, like @hawaianlapulapu seem to simply be honestly stupid, while others seem to have gotten burned by the market. That's investments. Believe me, I understand.

What I mean to say is I haven't responded to the past hand-wringing and won't respond to future hand-wringing, as all things vacillate, because even if my present holdings of the coin depreciated to 0 I will still have made stupid money. It's more fair that this thread serve as an outlet for doomposting to make those who got burned feel good, even if they direct that ire at me for some reason, as opposed to winners coming here to verbally twerk and dab. Nothing but sincere sympathy for the former.


Anyway, remember that 5 months from now, when the supply drastically increases, we will have long term knowledge of the coin's USD value. The developers are very transparent, and the project's website I linked in the OP continues to be updated.


----------



## furūtsu (Feb 5, 2021)

At .99 now. Still worth getting in on or nah?


----------



## DawnDusk (Feb 11, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> At .99 now. Still worth getting in on or nah?


This current pump has to come down to Earth at some point in the near term. Idiots who don't know what it does are shoveling money into it right now.

It's funny re-reading all the fud-posting not even a month into the coin's life at 30-50 cents - and here I am just regretting selling 22% of my stash at 85 cents expecting a short-term dip. Is the new KYS line below a dollar?

However, that's me being Jewish and greedy. That sale ensured I can't come close to losing on the initial investment I made, and I'm still staking a massive pile. Again, please keep your eyes open around April, May, and June as the supply increases.

Update: 90m whale is accumulating millions of GRT https://etherscan.io/address/0x0F4ee9631f4be0a63756515141281A3E2B293Bbe


----------



## Liber Pater (Feb 11, 2021)

Do you think there will be a major price correction before April, or will I have to wait until spring to re-enter the market?


----------



## Pepper Jack (Feb 11, 2021)

I own 5k GRT and today is a good day. Not going to sell any at this point.

I have been waiting for the correction, but the price keeps going. Would be awesome if it hit over $2 today.


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 11, 2021)

Graph is shit-hot right now. Buy it even at $2. Sure, in the short term, the correction will come, and it'll dip a bit, but those who go long on GRT will be doing great in a year or two.


----------



## 419 (Feb 12, 2021)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I will reply to this thread in a month when GRT (whatever it is) dumps and flatlines forever.



cope and sneed


----------



## Drain Todger (Feb 12, 2021)

skeng said:


> View attachment 1914988
> cope and sneed


It was $2.90 earlier. This isn't even the big dump. If you look at its trajectory, it's clear that it's headed for $5 at least, within the next few days/weeks. Maybe more. Just hodl it. You will make bank.


----------



## 419 (Feb 12, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> It was $2.90 earlier. This isn't even the big dump. If you look at its trajectory, it's clear that it's headed for $5 at least, within the next few days/weeks. Maybe more. Just hodl it. You will make bank.


don't get it twisted, i'm very well in the GRT camp. bought relatively late at 1.65 but i've still obviously made a fair bit off it and hope to continue doing so.


----------



## Sithis (Feb 12, 2021)

Could kick myself right now for trading the free $9 in GRT that coinbase gave me back when it was still below $1. Went ahead and accumulated some more though through burner Earn profiles and converted some other shitcoins like BAT and RVN to more GRT. Hesitant to spend actual money though until I know more about the long term prospects etc or at least know enough about the project to guess at it. Right now regardless of what happens I am not at a loss because every bit of it I have in my wallet now was free money sent to me by coinbase, so even if it hits 0.000001 cents I would still technically be at a gain.


----------



## 419 (Feb 12, 2021)

Sithis said:


> Could kick myself right now for trading the free $9 in GRT that coinbase gave me back when it was still below $1. Went ahead and accumulated some more though through burner Earn profiles and converted some other shitcoins like BAT and RVN to more GRT. Hesitant to spend actual money though until I know more about the long term prospects etc or at least know enough about the project to guess at it. Right now regardless of what happens I am not at a loss because every bit of it I have in my wallet now was free money sent to me by coinbase, so even if it hits 0.000001 cents I would still technically be at a gain.


if it makes you feel any better i am kinda kicking myself for not selling right at its peak of 2.8 and then rebuying during this dip at 2.2 but from the looks of it it's steadily climbing back up. fingers crossed that this still ends up being a good long-term hodl regardless of that, though.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 12, 2021)

We are at the peak of crypto mania...I don't know if this is a good time to buy...at all.

A lot of us missed the boat but how much buyers can crypto market now attract even with the mass marketing by Elon and main stream media?

Once it hits msm, typically it's over.

The whole crypto mania reminds me of dot com bubble....except there is no company and no prospect of ever earning a revenue. No one really cares about what crypto actually does and only care about the rising value. 

I mean....what the fuck?


----------



## 419 (Feb 12, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> The whole crypto mania reminds me of dot com bubble....except there is no company and no prospect of ever earning a revenue. No one really cares about what crypto actually does and only care about the rising value.


I wish you the best of luck trying to explain any of the technologies that most of the coins are meant to back or what "decentralisation" and "blockchains" are to someone who can hardly figure out how to use Microsoft Word but still wants to make _le big monies_.


Spoiler: PL



i tried once, it was shit


----------



## 419 (Feb 14, 2021)

d-did we get too cocky, graphbros?


----------



## Sithis (Feb 14, 2021)

419 said:


> View attachment 1919723
> d-did we get too cocky, graphbros?


Too early to tell. Chatter around biz is that there is a massive planned dump incoming tomorrow so a lot of the spastics over there are selling off now hoping to buy back in at $1.50 levels and grow their stack before it pumps again.


----------



## DawnDusk (Feb 14, 2021)

419 said:


> View attachment 1919723
> d-did we get too cocky, graphbros?


A rise as ridiculously meteoric as last week's is almost always accompanied by a short-term dip, just like in the first week of the coin's life (which is what the earlier shortsighted posts were gravedancing about re: 30-50 cents).


----------



## tehpope (Feb 14, 2021)

I lost some money on this. I moved some of my ETH over to GRT. I'm regretting this a bit, but its the name of the game. Its essentially gambling. I didn't lose my shirt over this thankfully.


----------



## Otterly (Feb 18, 2021)

Got in on this not too late not too early either , (sub-dollar).  I think the project is interesting, though and I’m happy to let my fairly small stack sit for a while and see what it does.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Feb 20, 2021)

@CrunkLord420 

i demand an apology


----------



## Pepper Jack (Feb 20, 2021)

It just hit $2.50 again. I bought another 2k shares when it dipped back under $2. Still holding firm.


----------



## Sithis (Feb 21, 2021)

I think this token is gonna be worth something in a few years. Gonna slowly accumulate, throw some BidenBucks TM into accumulating more grt and nucypher. nucypher is another one to look at, it was listed on coinbase around the same time as grt and hasn't seen quite the same rise yet but it's due for some movement soon. Might see it comparable or even bought out/integrated with AWS if the rumor mill is anything to go by. But it has made me $15 today that I put into more grt so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Feb 22, 2021)

Pepper Jack said:


> I bought another 2k shares


lol


----------



## world of shit (Mar 24, 2021)

Everyone that has a large stake in GRT with current gains should compare it with the scenario of just investing in BTC. If you get a 20% roi in GRT vs a 40% roi in BTC, you would have been better off just buying BTC. 

That said, I like coins which have a specific and well defined use-case.  I have a little bit of GRT in my shitcoin portfolio for a "check on this in 2-3 years" reminder. I also use them to get gains when BTC is down or sideways.  Everyone needs to have a strategy on investing and be aware of the BTC pump Shitcoin dump pattern and the BTC/Alt cycle. My play is to buy shitcoins on the low when BTC pumps, and then sell shitcoins when BTC is down and shitcoins pump.  Your ultimate goal with any shitcoin should be to buy more BTC.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Apr 10, 2021)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> lol


You win some you lose some. Still holding and will see what happens.

I first bought into filecoin around $6 and moved some to buy GRT so not too worried.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 13, 2021)

Pepper Jack said:


> You win some you lose some. Still holding and will see what happens.
> 
> I first bought into filecoin around $6 and moved some to buy GRT so not too worried.


I was just bullying ya because you called them shares. There's way worse you could buy in this market.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> A lot of us missed the boat


Is this why you always post no-coiner cope here? Just join the party already.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 18, 2021)

melty said:


> Is this why you always post no-coiner cope here? Just join the party already.


Nao I ain't getting ponzied


----------



## e-gf (Apr 19, 2021)

My GRT bag is so heavy. It's been crabbing for a while. I bought dips but I can't throw any more money at it right now. I've got a decent amount from delegating, at least.


----------



## Marchesa of the Vast (Apr 20, 2021)

>Go to delegate GRT
>Gas fee is now over $50

Fuck me.


----------

